# Made it to the summit 11/28.



## vettechjamie (Nov 29, 2010)

made it to the summit yea! 11/28 lions head trail update 
I wade it to the summit at 12:40 on 11/28 the climb was exhausting lol if you've never climbed it. Over all the trail (lions head) was in pretty good shape some small sections of ice (crampons or microspikes needed) I had screw boots and wished for spikes. The alpine zone was very rocky and snow depth at times were calf deep. It felt like the summit would never appear lol I was in a freezing fog bank for the entire hike through the alpine zone. I finally made it and found the visitor center breeze way where I rested. The winds and freezing fog made it very draining lol god for I wished the train to come pick me up it was about 6 degrees on top but with the wind it was more lik 10-20 below.
Over all it was fun and I will summit again hopefully in warmer weather. Told ya id do it lol.
Jamie 

This is the first of the 48 4000 footers lol 47 to go wahoo 

HTML Code:
http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?hl=en...76818&t=h&z=14Here is a link for my gps route map with sign and bridge markers.

Let me know if this link works.
Jamie 

ps i know today and tomorrow look great to bad for work today lol


----------

